# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [BD] [manga] Akira

## zodd

Salut,
tout le monde connait l'anim.. mais connaissez vous la BD?
vaut elle le coup? car  15 le volume et vu leur nombre.. j'aimerai avoir des avis avant de me lancer.
Merci

----------


## jbrasselet

La BD est vraiment extra. Pas vu l'anim par contre.

Mais bon  15 c'est pas donn quand mme.
Le mieux est que tu ailles lire le premier volume dans une bibliothque ou la FNAC et tu te feras une ide  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Salut,
> tout le monde connait l'anim.. mais connaissez vous la BD?
> vaut elle le coup? car  15 le volume et vu leur nombre.. j'aimerai avoir des avis avant de me lancer.
> Merci


l'histoire est un poil diffrente entre l'anim et la BD
mais j'ai vu/lu le tout il y a longtemps dj...
tout ce dont je me souviens c'est que la BD est bien entendue bien plus fournie en dtails et l'histoire est bien plus toffe...
Comme c'est le mme genre, tu devrais aimer, mais le mieux serait effectivement que tu essaie de lire le premier d'abord

----------


## Biosox

je les ai toutes achetes, je trouve que a vaut vraiment le coup.

En fait, l'anim ne raconte que le dbut de l'histoire que tu vas lire en BD. L'histoire est en fait beaucoup plus longue (et beaucoup mieux je trouve)

----------


## Higestromm

Idem je me suis acheter la collection complete. J'ai mis un peu de temps mais si tu achete un tome de temps en temps tu fini par faire le tour  ::): 

Perso ca vaut vraiment le coup (mme si je comprend pas trs bien la fin... comme l'anim).

L'histoire est bien diffrente en tout cas.

----------


## ggnore

Je trouve que l'anim et la bd sont complmentaires.
Certains rendus dans l'anim sont superbes alors que le scnario est videmment plus riche dans le manga.
S'il y avait un manga  choisir a serait celui l.

----------


## bakaneko

Akira est un excellent film et un excellent manga  ::D: 

Il existe 2 versions du manga :
-une version type BD europenne (avec pages couleur) de 14 volumes (~200  le tout)
-une version relie de 7 volumes (pages n&b) (~70 le tout)

----------


## KibitO

C'est pas mal en manga (c'est un des seuls que j'ai lus).

----------


## jaymzwise

Petit dtail concernant les deux versions du Manga.
Si vous hsitez entre la version colorise et la version N&B qui est sortie dernirement et bien foncez sur la version en 7 volumes.
Perso, j'ai achet la version colorise (14 Volumes), que j'ai mis du temps  acqurir.
Par curiosit, j'ai feuillet la version originale et j'ai compar les traductions et bien j'tais sur le cul. Des diffrences normes entre celle que j'ai et la version N&B, avec parfois des incohrences normes avec l'action.
Du coup je vais certainement revendre ma collection en 14 volumes et racheter la version N&B qui est selon moi bien plus fidle.
Il me semble que la version en 14 Volumes a t traduite  partir de la version US tandis que celle en 7 Volumes a t traduite  partir de la version Japonaise.

----------


## Sekigawa

Je me suis jamais laiss tent... Je crois que vous avez russi lol demain je m'achete l premier !!!!  ::yaisse2::

----------

